# Poor paws



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

We noticed Penny licking her paws and chewing her nails more than normal. Upon inspection I found a deep, non-bleeding cut in the middle of her pad on a back foot. We think she may have stepped on a piece of broken glass the previous day. Blisters from too much asphalt running earlier this year and now this. We've learned it's a good idea to keep a cone collar around. And to regularly check her feet. Hope it heals by Friday so we can leave her with her daycare for the weekend as planned.


----------



## nbd13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey,

Not sure how bad the cut is....but our dog must have stepped on something that punctured his foot and a fw days later his foot is swollen and take him to vet for x-ray and when we get home it burst open and puss came out. He had a huge abscess, trip to emergency vet to be incised, drained and cleaned out....Vet said look like a small amount of dirt got in there and caused infection. 

Might want to consult a vet about if antibiotics should be used as a prophylactic measure? Would hate to see that happen to anyone else. Based on the time frame the vet said it happened 48-72 hours before we saw him. We decided he stepped on something at dog park. He acted fine....until his paw swelled up. 

Not trying to scare you, but wanted to maybe suggest calling vet and asking if antibiotics are appropriate. Better to spend $10-20 on antibiotics than $250-300 in vet bills and not to mention your dog going through what ours did.

Nick


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the note. We had the vet experience with her blisters that got infected earlier this year and she gave us some good advice. Penny will constantly lick any sort of abrasion, which makes it worse and won't allow it to heal. That's why she gave us the cone to have at home. Constantly monitoring this one and it seems to be healing nicely. We just have a hard time not laughing at the cone head.


----------

